# norco a line 2009



## padde2407 (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

mir wurde ein norco a line 2009 angeborten was meint ihr zu dem Bike ist es gut verarbeitet? sind die Bauteile die verbaut sind in Ordung?

Ich weis dass Fahhrad wurde immer gepflegt..

bitte keine unnötigen Antworten 

gruß


----------



## _arGh_ (7. Januar 2011)

eher: keine unnötigen threads.
es gibt nämlich 2 2009er a-lines.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## padde2407 (7. Januar 2011)

sryyy -.- bitte thread schließen


----------



## _arGh_ (7. Januar 2011)

aha..
is es denn grün oder rot? xD


----------



## Indian Summer (7. Januar 2011)

Hi Jungs

Noch etwas verwirrt nach einer langen Sylvesterparty?

2009 gab es das A-Line Park Edition in rot bzw. das A-Line in grün.
Die Ausstattung ist bei beiden Bikes korrekt, das A-Line Park ist einen
Tick besser ausgestattet.

Grundsätzlich beides coole Bikes, mit denen Du nichts falsch machen kannst.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## padde2407 (7. Januar 2011)

Es ist dass normale Grüne und nicht die Park Edition, ja ich denke ich werde es mir holen da ich es auch recht günstig bekomme von einem Freund...


----------



## Indian Summer (10. Januar 2011)

Dann wünschen wir Dir viel Spass mit dem Teil.

Und da wir Winter haben, hier ein cooler Link zum St. Sylvestre 
Snowdownhill-Rennen von Villars, welches jeweils am 31.12. stattfindet.
Perfekte Piste, perfekt organisiert, perfektes Wetter, Start um 9.30 Uhr.
Übrigens gewinnt Ludo May auf Norco Range, bei den Frauen Vanessa
Persenoni auf einem Norco Team DH. Wir konnten Ludo, den 21-jährigen
Walliser (er kommt aus dem französischsprachigen Teil, deshalb "Lüdo") ins Norco Factory
Team "einschleusen"! Im Downhill fährt er unter die Top 30, wenn alles ohne
Verletzung abläuft sind sogar die Top 20 drin. Wir setzen aber in erster Linie
auf seine Endurofähigkeiten, wo das Ziel mit seinem Norco Range ganz klar
die Podestplätze sind.

Das Video stammt von der GoPro-Kamera von Nils Verniols, dem Vierten.

Viel Spass!

Fritz


----------



## Burmi98 (15. Januar 2011)

padde2407 schrieb:


> Es ist dass normale Grüne und nicht die Park Edition, ja ich denke ich werde es mir holen da ich es auch recht günstig bekomme von einem Freund...



Das 2009 A-Line fahre ich auch, mit ein paar Änderungen, und ganz ehrlich - ich will kein anderes haben ! Ist bereits mein 2. Norco, und Zufriedenheit bringt Markentreue ! Ich hoffe, Dein Freund hat es nicht zu sehr "verbaut"...


----------

